# Help on ebay auction I want to bid on for antique lot of tin types



## weppler1978 (Apr 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me more about these, they look very nice and the price seems reasonable. Thanks in advance

Set of 3 Antique Framed Tintype Photographs Victorian Ladies | eBay


----------



## compur (Apr 18, 2012)




----------

